# How Bad Is This Screen Install?



## coolguynick (Jan 28, 2016)

I hired a very reputable company to enclosure my lanai with some of that screening that has zero bars or items to block view.

Day 1 - One guy comes out and completed 3 out of 5 openings and it looks AMAZING. I have no idea how he did it all by himself, but he mentioned he would come back the following day and do the final 2 sides (with doors) and caulk around the sides and top of screen (no bottom so water/rain can exit properly).

Day 2 - Total **** show. He comes back with a helper and this is the caulking that the helper did.
























This is the screen install that the helper did.









































And these are my brand new stone pavers that were stained by rusty tools.


















The manager is coming out tomorrow…I think they can rescreen the door and the paver company can buff out these stains…but how do they fix this terrible caulking?

Any advice?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

The rust will come right off with oxcalic acid mixed with water. No need to buff it.

Caulk has to cure first, then be removed.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Screen bead is sloppy. Don’t pay until you are satisfied. If you already paid you can ask, but your leverage is gone.


----------



## coolguynick (Jan 28, 2016)

Jeekinz said:


> The rust will come right off with oxcalic acid mixed with water. No need to buff it.
> 
> Caulk has to cure first, then be removed.


It’s a limestone paver…is there a specific solution you recommend mixed with water? They tried acetone and it didn’t work.

I’m not sure exactly what was used, but it wasn’t exactly caulking. It was slightly different and has an odor. How long should it take to cure before it’s removed?


Old Thomas said:


> Screen bead is sloppy. Don’t pay until you are satisfied. If you already paid you can ask, but your leverage is gone.


I still owe about 50%…so I won’t be paying until it’s complete.

What’s crazy is the one guy did all three of these opening by himself and they were perfect.










It appears the helper messed it up with the caulk and the remaining screen installs.

I have no idea with someone learning on the job, but I’d prefer not to be the test subject.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You're only as good as your worst guy.

I know that is no help but it's a true statement.


----------



## coolguynick (Jan 28, 2016)

kwikfishron said:


> You're only as good as your worst guy.
> 
> I know that is no help but it's a true statement.


Yep. It’s unfortunate because the main dude is amazing and needed help for some things to make his life easier.

Is that caulking (or whatever it’s called because with was told it’s stronger) able to be removed and reapplied? That’s what I’m really concerned about?


----------



## icerabbit (8 mo ago)

Unfortunately in the labor force ... there's a lot of people who don't care about what they do, how they do things, ... new to the job, learning or not.

Politely ask for the detail guy to come back and go over some things.

Hold off on payment until things are at least satisfactory, and [not] some eye sore or hack job by a newbie. That's not what you pay a premium for ... or what that company wants to hang their reputation on.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

coolguynick said:


> Yep. It’s unfortunate because the main dude is amazing and needed help for some things to make his life easier.
> 
> Is that caulking (or whatever it’s called because with was told it’s stronger) able to be removed and reapplied? That’s what I’m really concerned about?


Everything you pointed out is fixable, just take your concerns to whoever you made the deal with, and hopefully, they'll make it right.

Be polite and start the conversation with how wonderful day one went.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

3% Hydrogen peroxide will help remove the rust stain.

You can get 3% hydrogen peroxide at any Walmart, CVS, or Walgreens in the first aid aisle.

It's used to prevent infections in minor wounds on people.

Pretty safe stuff.

What you don't use, put in the first aid cabinet.

A used toothbrush will get down in the nooks and crannies.

Don't use a metal wire brush.

Citric acid is also a rust stain remover.


----------



## coolguynick (Jan 28, 2016)

kwikfishron said:


> Everything you pointed out is fixable, just take your concerns to whoever you made the deal with, and hopefully, they'll make it right.
> 
> Be polite and start the conversation with how wonderful day one went.


Luckily I already spoke with the higher ups and sang the praises of the guy who worked by himself on Day 1. I said he set high expectations…and while I don’t mind someone else learning on a job, I expect the work to be what I paid for.

How do you recommend fixing the caulking?


----------



## RemodelPro (5 mo ago)

coolguynick said:


> Luckily I already spoke with the higher ups and sang the praises of the guy who worked by himself on Day 1. I said he set high expectations…and while I don’t mind someone else learning on a job, I expect the work to be what I paid for.
> 
> How do you recommend fixing the caulking?


I’d recommend not touching it. Let the company you PAID fix the poor workmanship. If you touch it you’ll own it. As others have said, it needs to cure, then be cut out and re caulked. This time they need to do a better job and actually wipe the bead instead of just letting it run out of the tube and calling it a day. Looks horrible. I wouldn’t pay until it’s 100% to your satisfaction. Right now by not paying YOU have the leverage.


----------



## coolguynick (Jan 28, 2016)

RemodelPro said:


> I’d recommend not touching it. Let the company you PAID fix the poor workmanship. If you touch it you’ll own it. As others have said, it needs to cure, then be cut out and re caulked. This time they need to do a better job and actually wipe the bead instead of just letting it run out of the tube and calling it a day. Looks horrible. I wouldn’t pay until it’s 100% to your satisfaction. Right now by not paying YOU have the leverage.


I’m not touching anything…I just want to make sure they fix it properly.

How long does it take to cure? How do they cut it out without damaging the aluminum frame? Would taping the aluminum and stucco (leaning a tiny crack for the stucco) help them not spill it so much on the aluminums/stucco?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Oxcalic acid is completely safe and biodegradable. It can be rebranded as wood bleach used to clean wood decks.
No specific ratio required. For that small spot Id use 1/2 gallon of water and maybe 1/2 cup of oxcalic acid.
I cleaned sprinkler rust stains off a stucco house using a weed sprayer, the rust just ran off as fast as the water did. Mix it in a tub to restore chrome and old tools, etc. I use it for motorcycle restorations.


----------



## RemodelPro (5 mo ago)

coolguynick said:


> I’m not touching anything…I just want to make sure they fix it properly.
> 
> How long does it take to cure? How do they cut it out without damaging the aluminum frame? Would taping the aluminum and stucco (leaning a tiny crack for the stucco) help them not spill it so much on the aluminums/stucco?


2-3 days max. Should be cured by now. You have to carefully cut along the line with a sharp razor blade on both sides. Then pull the caulk out the center. Let them do it though in case they scratch the aluminum they pay for it.


----------



## coolguynick (Jan 28, 2016)

We came up with a solution to cover the messy caulk with a 1x1 corner piece of aluminum. Here’s an image/example of a 1x2 piece.










Today the installer called and said they don’t have any 1x1 corner pieces and they cannot be acquired. I find that very hard to believe and wanted to see if anyone knew what this type of corner piece was called?


----------

